# Actiontec MI42WR connection to another router



## tom.hogan (May 19, 2008)

I recently upgraded to Verizon HD and with it came a new MI42WR actiontec router. I have called actiontec and Verizon and they are no help (as is typical actiontec said that verizon is responsible for support on this router and Verizon said they don't help with hooking up additional devices). I have 6 devices on my home network. I would like to connect my old Dlink Router to my new actiontec router so I can access all 6 devices(3 on the actiontec and 3 on the dlink). Prior to verizon connecting the new router I was able to do this iwth a Linksys wireless router. 

I have configured the Dlink router with IP addy of 192.168.1.2 and disabled DHCP. On the Actiontec router the IP is 192.168.1.1 and I have limited the DHCP table to 198.162.100 to 198.162.255. This is the identical set up to the linkys router (which worked fine). 

As soon as I plug in the Dlink router to the Actiontec router it crashes my network and disables my internet connection.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Tom


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Change the base address of the D-Link router to 192.168.2.1, and connect it's WAN/Internet port to one of the LAN/Network ports of the Actiontec. Also, if you want to do port forwarding, I'd configure the Actiontec to put the D-Link into the DMZ so you can just manage it all from the D-Link router.


----------

